# Has anyone on the forum eaten rattlesnake?



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2016)

This event is completely bizarre to my mind.
Snakes are protected species over here, as are all reptiles.
 I guess you have to live with rattlesnakes to understand this festival.



> *How to kill thousands of rattlesnakes in just four days
> *
> March 13 2016 - 1:54PM
> *Karin Brulliard*
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 12, 2016)

I have eaten rattlesnake, was encountered on a Boy Scout overnight hike when I was 14.  It tasted like chicken(dark meat) and was a welcome treat, since we only had dry goods along to eat.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 13, 2016)

I ate rattlesnake while visiting my grandparents up in the mountains. I watched intently while Grampa prepared it. It was very good; a delicate taste but a bit oily, I thought. Grampa rubbed the meat with fat and salt and pepper before putting it over the fire, so maybe that's why. Would definitely eat it again.


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2016)

I ate rattlesnake chili at a Chili Cookoff several years ago. Of course, the taste of the meat was covered up by the spices in the chili, but the texture was not. It has its own texture, a little tough, but chewy and it does go down easy. The chili was excellent, but I think the spices made it that way and not the meat. 

We also have a Rattlesnake Roundup here close to where I live. I have attend it, but never participated. It's probably a good idea not to do it if you don't have experience. I believe that I once read that the Eastern Diamond is the second most poisonous snake in the U.S. next to its cousin the Western Diamondback.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, a little bit just once.  Can't say it's going to be a regular on my table, though.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 13, 2016)

I live in Texas. I've seen it served, never eaten it.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 13, 2016)

In my 20's,  I lived in Africa,  and ate a variety of snakes (but never a rattler).

They are rather nice to eat,  and an excellent way of surviving should needs be.

Mind you,  I will eat any type of meat - just providing I don't have to be there when the critter is killed and butchered.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2016)

We ate eels occasionally at my grandmother's house.  Or, I should say, the others ate eels.....I wouldn't touch them as a kid.  Now, I love eel but hardly ever have the chance to have any, except for eel sushi, which I had last night...yum-yum.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't fear snakes but don't particularly like them either, no desire to taste one.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> This event is completely bizarre to my mind.
> Snakes are protected species over here, as are all reptiles.
> I guess you have to live with rattlesnakes to understand this festival.



I live in California, where all native creatures are basically  Protected Species.    I presently live in the Mojave Desert where the Mojave Green rattlesnake, and 7 other rattlesnake species.

I leave rattlesnakes alone, if they are near home or work I'll relocate them.   If I find one in the house I'll do my best to keep from having to harm it, but my family and pets come first.

BTW, _"knocks on wood"_  just to clarify, I have not yet found a rattlesnake in this house, but over the last 15 years we've had a half dozen other snakes show up unannounced in the living room during Spring.   Gopher snakes, I believe,


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 13, 2016)

Hum, if a mighty rodent hunter is a "mouser" then I guess we have a "snaker". All we have is garden snakes that become cat toys.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Hum, if a mighty rodent hunter is a "mouser" then I guess we have a "snaker". All we have is garden snakes that become cat toys.



a self proclaimed mighty mouser...yea right, you see what she's best at doing...nothing!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2016)

O.K., getting[almost] back on-topic, here's a picture of one of our most frequent snake visitors:



a non-venomous snake, a gopher snake or some kind of garden snake.    They do eat rodents, so I refrain from using poison bait for the many vermin of the area, and use insecticide only very sparingly.


----------

